# Parlantes Supertone... ¿son aceptables?



## 0mag

hola como estan, soy nuevo y lo primero que quiero decirles es que este foro es fenomenal, aqui si hay gente que sabe de verdad  

bueno, la pregunta es basicamente esa...   he visto en las tiendas de electronica, que venden parlantes de marca supertone, de varios tamaños, incluso de 18"...  y muy economicos...

basicamente, quiero comprarme 2 woofers Supertone de 15" cada uno, y armar unas cajas correspondientes..

hasta donde se, tienen aproximadamente 200w rms cada uno...

la cuestion es... son buenos? que tan confiable es la marca?

el uso que le voy a dar es un tanto inusual... va a ser para un local de 4x5 metros con 2.4 metros de alto... y seran para usarlos como pantalla auxiliar de un amplificador de bajo electrico 5 cuerdas para sonorizar mi sala de ensayos...
es decir, seria para conectar ambos parlantes supertone, a un amplificador de bajo de 160w RMS laney, y darle mayor presensia al bajo...

como ven, aunque 160w son buenos para una sala de las dimensiones que dije, el altavoz Interno de mi amplificador no saca toda la potencia de la planta, y para sacarla necesito altavoces auxiliares, y bueno, pense de inmediato en adquirir los supertone...

saludos!


----------



## cryingwolf

sencillamente con los parlantes vas a tener lo q pagas....

la marca esa no la conozco pero si decis q estan en todos lados y son baratos.... seguro q son de los chinos genericos.

te conviene ahorrar todo lo q puedas y gastar el presupuesto q tengas en los bafles asi te quedan ya armados y no vas a tener problemas con nada. si los armas con parlantes berreta.... tarde o temprano los vas a cambiar por unos q suenen mejor o porque los rompiste con algun amplificador..

ese es mi consejo.... fijate y hace lo q puedas... yo personalmente prefiero cambiar o mejorar un amplificador y mantener los mismos bafles q yo se q son buenos y se la bancan.

suerte...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

yo la verdad los recomiendo, porque yo tengo 4 de 15'' y 2 de 18'' y me han salido muy buenos, son parlantes de combate con un sonido aceptable ademas de economicos.


----------



## 0mag

cry tienes razon, si por mi fuera ahorraria para unos parlantes bien brutales, pero creeme que estoy en busca de algo economico  

eso si, talvez estare corto de dinero pero no significa que me valla a conformar con parantes demasiado malos...  

Oscar, me alegra bastante lo que me dices, podrias decirme que tal van tus supertone de 15" en cuanto a graves? se hacen sentir?

me podrias ayudar a hacerme una idea de como me sonarian dos cabinas, cada una con un supertone de 15" mas tweeters, en una salita de 3 x 4 metros y 2.4 metros de altura ?

como veras, necesito que suenen con buenos grabes, porque es para ensayar con mi grupo, es decir, hay bateria y 2 guitarras...

yase que no puedo pedir demasiado por este precio, pero te agradeseria que me dijeras como se comportarian dichos supertone...

aa y te iva a pedir un favor Enormeeeeeee...  de casualidad tienes fotos? me serviria bastante verlos...

que otros detalles sabes de estos supertone? potencia real, que frecuencias reproduce, etc!
toda información me sirve amigo, muchas gracias!

saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

mira, los de 15'' los tengo para reproducir el rango medio, pero los he visto y escuchado en graves y van muy bien, creeme que si tienes un buen amplificador no te vas a arrepentir de tu compra. que modelo son los que piensas comprar los que yo tengo son los wat1556 si no estoy mal. el resto de la información y fotos te las publico mañana.


----------



## 0mag

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> mira, los de 15'' los tengo para reproducir el rango medio, pero los he visto y escuchado en graves y van muy bien, creeme que si tienes un buen amplificador no te vas a arrepentir de tu compra. que modelo son los que piensas comprar los que yo tengo son los wat1556 si no estoy mal. el resto de la información y fotos te las publico mañana.



hola, la verdad nose que modelo seran, pero cada bocina me cuesta 80mil pesos (colombia)...  
sabes si esta marca tienen alguna pagina en internet? para mirar imagenes y esas cosas..

de casualidad sabes si estos supertone son mejores o parecidos a los parlantes peavey pro15? tambien los venden y cuestan 140mil pesos... pero nose si justifica pagar la diferencia...

saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Esta fabrica no tiene pagina de internet, estos parlantes creo que son genericos porque en el mercado hay otras marcas como Martone, B-Choice, y lo unico que se diferencia es la calcomania, claro que el B-Choice se ve que es de mejor calidad, de todas maneras como te dijo el amigo crying vas a tener lo que pagas y si los peavey que averiguaste son mas caros de seguro que son mejores que el supertone, ademas que peavey es una marca mas conocida...


----------



## fernandoae

"son mas caros de seguro que son mejores"
Que sea mas caro no significa que sea mejor!


----------



## 0mag

alguien mas me puede colaborar?
no*-*se, *h*a*-**V*e*C*es me da la impresion que ese precio extra que pagaria por los woofer peavey pro15, con respecto a los supertone, es solo por la marca peavey y no por la calidad... quien opina algo similar?

saludos


----------



## cryingwolf

yo en tu lugar me compraria los peavey....

en mi opinion personal.... estas pagando mas calidad.

peavey es una  marca muy conocida y sabes q estas comprando lo q dice la caja... si dice 200W... son 200W.... 

aparte... llegas a tener algun problema... por ejemplo q un parlante suene mal o algo asi y de seguro tenes garantia.

con los supertone... mm no se.... para mi estas comprando a ciegas... 

te recomiendo los peavey.

suerte:

PD si podes. cuando los vallas a comprar pedi q te muestren los 2. cuando tengas los 2 woofer en  la mano... probaablemente veas cual es mejor... (tamaño del imn.... calidad de los materiales... etc)


----------



## 0mag

muchas gracias por tu respuesta.
bueno, en eso si tienes toda la razon del mundo, con peavey estoy seguro que si dice 200w rms, es que eso es... no lo habia pensado de esa forma.

el objetivo es comprarme 1 o 2 de estos peavey pro15:

Ver el archivo adjunto 60099

Ver el archivo adjunto 60100

Ver el archivo adjunto 60101

como lo ves? visualmente parece ser aceptable? 
otra cosa, crees que hacerle la caja a este altavoz, es complicado?

saludos


----------



## cryingwolf

siii son buenos.... por lo q se ve en la fotos. aparte son de 15''.... son gigantescos.. jaja

el tema de la caja no es muy complicado.... lleva tiempo y trabajo pero es MUY importante hacerla bien..... sino no vale la pena los parlantes buenos si la caja es mala.

podes comprarla hecha... es mas facil y si tenes la plata por ahi te conviene.

por otro lado si preferis trabajar un pokito... podes hacerla vos.

hacerla vos mismo es mas barato y hasta mejor.

solo nesesitas un lugar donde te corten las maderas con la medida exacta q vos le decis (tienen q tenr la maquiina q corta com presiscion milimetrica).... aparte de eso.... un taladro... tornillos autoperforantes.... una sierra caladora y un fin de semana libre. jeje

madera te recomiendo fibro facil de 18 o 19 mm


----------



## 0mag

gracias tus consejos.

OSCAR... me debes unas fotos de tus supertone!

enserio las quiero ver, muchas gracias por adelantado!   

saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

exactamente, por ejemplo bobina de fibra, cono de mejor calidad ademas de la calidad de sonido notablemente mejor.


----------



## 0mag

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> exactamente, por ejemplo bobina de fibra, cono de mejor calidad ademas de la calidad de sonido notablemente mejor.



ya veo...
pero porfavor, regalame unas fotos de tus supertone, quiero ver como son en detalle, te lo agradeceria mucho    

saludos


----------



## aldemarar

compañero de los super tone de 15" hay dos uno que trae la bobina de 2.5" y el otro parlante trae de 4" el supertone que tu dises que cuesta 80000 no te lo recomiendo devieras gastar un poco mas y compra el que trae la bobina de 4" estos son mejores


----------



## aldemarar

compañero los supertone som buenos pero te recomiendo que compres un parlante con bobina de 3" o 4" hay un supertone de 15 com bobina de 4" que es muy bueno y entre el pebey de $ 140000 y el supertone de  $ 80000 la diferencia en dinero es mucha porque son casi iguales la misma cantidad de iman el mismo tamaño de bobina


----------



## 0mag

valla... gracias... lo mas seguro es que ahora salga a comprarlos...
pero no te entiendo muy bien... dices que el supertone de 80mil pesos, tiene una calidad similar al peavey de 140mil pesos ?   si es asi, me iria por el supertone sin pensarlo...

otra cosa, cuanto cuesta el supertone que dices... ? hay mucha diferencia de precios?  

saludos amigo


----------



## aldemarar

el super tone com bobina de 4" en barranquilla cuesta $195000 pero el precio es barato porque aguanta mucha potencia ¿en que ciudad estas?


----------



## 0mag

estoy en medellin.... una pregunta.. 195mil pesos cuesta solo la bocina? o cuesta la bocina mas la caja...?
saludos


----------



## aldemarar

solo la bocina


----------



## ALGUZ

Los parlantes se deben comprar de acuerdo a su uso, pórque independientemente de la potencia que aguenten, ellos tienen un rango de frecuencia en el cual ellos se desempeñan mejor; personalmente he probado:
JBL,PEAVEY, FANE COLOSUS, EMINENCE:= potencia y mucha calidad en respuesta de frecuencia, en su orden y así va tambien el precio(Estos van desde $720.000 pesos Col. hasta $180.000 c/u sin caja)
SEGUNDO GRUPO:
MTE, AVC, SUPERTONE= Potencia pura en un rango de frecuencia muy estrecho o sea para reproducir notas media bajas y bajas, en su orden va la calidad y el precio(Estos van desde $250.000 pesos Col. hasta $60.000 c/u sin caja).

Si lo que quieren amplificar es una guitarra bajo, como leí anteriormente hay que ver precio contra beneficio, si es para negocio compra el mejor, porque él se va pagar solo y no te va a dejar tirado en la mitad de la fiesta; pero si es para un fin de diversión, y no tienes mucho presupuesto compra algo termino medio(AVC, ZEUS, BLAST KING) de 15" y minimo de 3" de bobina(voice coil). Lo de la caja es otro cuento, en lo posible consiguete la hoja de datos del parlante y en base a eso sacas las medidas y asi el parlante pueda responder lo más fiel posible las notas del bajo.Espero haber ayudado en algo, cualquier cosa estoy a la orden.


----------



## 0mag

hola, Gracias por responder...
bueno, es para fines de complementar, o ayudar a el altavoz principal, que es un celestion truvox de 15"..

en realidad para ser sincero, ahora mismo tengo conectado 2 bafles de equipo de sonido sony... con woofers de 6" cada uno....  y hacen un buen trabajo, se nota la diferencia al conectarlos... aunque eso si, falta un poco de potencia...

por eso, pense en supertone, y un tamaño de 12 o 15" para que me brinde mas potencia y mas "precensia"...

el instrumento es un bajo electrico de 5 cuerdas, cuyas frecuencias principales van desde los 40hz a los 200hz... por este motivo creo que bien puede servir un woofer que trabaje almenos en esas escalas de frecuencia...

aclaro que voy a complementar el parlante que compre, con tweeters bala, y una corneta para medios, y con eso subro la gama de frecuencias necesarias para reproducir un bajo electrico...

el salon es pequeño.... algo asi como 4x4 metros con 2.5 de alto...  y en el se hubicaria el altavoz celestion de 15" de 150w, mas, la cabina con parlante de 12" supongo, tweeters y medio...

saludos


----------



## ALGUZ

La verdad, no es conveniente mezclar diferentes diametros de parlantes para una misma frecuencia o trabajo; por otro lado el Celestion es un excelente parlante y deberias acompañarlo con otro de buena calidad,
Celestion TV1525E Truvox 15 300w Woofer
nominal diameter (mm/in) .............. 381/15
power rating (aes, w rms) ............... 300
frequency range (hz) ............... 45-3500
#  nominal impedance (¨´) ................. 8
# voice coil diameter (mm/in) ............ 63.5/2.5
sensitivity (db) ...................... 97
weight: 15.00 (lbs)
Las anteriores son algunas caracteristicas del parlante que tu tienes, entonces lo logico es conseguir uno que sea de 300vatios,2.5" de bobina, 8 Ohms y que maneje desde 45hz a 3500 hz de respuesta en frecuencia y el supertone se a cerca a esto compralo, la idea es que sean lo mas parecido posible para que el sonido se sume y no se reste, como tu dices que se sienta mas potencia y mas cuerpo en los bajos


----------



## Rodgers

hola soy Rodgers   

A lo mejor 0mag ya compraste los parlantes
a los demas les recomiendo estos parlantes, no son de marca eso lo se, pero los he probado en subwofers cerwin vega (vegabass) y han dado muy buen resultado, inclusibe aguantan mas potencia que unos mas grandes y de marcas reconocidas. los recomiendo mientras se sepan trabajar y no se exedan con el volumen.
"estoy hablando de los de bobina de 4 pulg, 100 onz de iamn y dicen que son de 1000W"

recuerden
"no todo lo caro es bueno"

estos son economicos y muy buenos para el precio que tienen.


----------



## aldemarar

rodger esos parlantes no son el mismo de 400w solo le cambiaron la  etiqueta a 1000w


----------



## Rodgers

saludo a todos......................
no se si son los mismos con otra etiqueta pero los he probado con maquinas grandes(QSC,Audio pipe,Peavey.....entre otras) y han dado un resultado bueno  en comparacion con los otros parlantes de marca reconociada......
lo que si les digo es que esos parlantes de ahora sea (supertone, zebra, b-choice) estan saliendo malos no se pero le bajaron la calidad.......por que compre uno recientemente y lo puse con los de hace 4 años y no aguantaron la potencia (solo probe con los supertone), mientras que los otros siguen intactos............
no se, al parecer estos parlantes son chinos o genericos, solo  se que a colombia llegan por buenaventura, pero para el que este empesando y no tenga para comprar unos de marca, que compre unos de estos..........pero deben tener en cuenta para que se van a usar.......


----------



## aldemarar

si son buenos pero el avc de 1000 es mejor y cuestan casi lo mismo


----------



## ALGUZ

La verdad es que aquí en Barranquilla ha mejorado la calidad de lo que a parlanteria se refiere, yo probé unos B_choise y me parecieron buenisimos, es mas me mostraron una bobina e repuesto original , que ya las venden y ese parlante lleva bobina de 4 capas, es un señor parlante,,,,,,,así tambien hay unos que son bien bomba,,,el truco de un buen parlante está en la calidad de la bobina y sus onzas de iman a mayor onzas aguanta más potencia y por supuesto la construccion, campana de aluminio, y otros detalles.


----------



## Rodgers

hey pero los avc cuestan aca en cartagena 350.000 mientras que el supertone me lo vende un colega de una tienda en solo 160.000..............
los avc son mucho mas parlante que el supertone no le discuto pero la diferencia de precios es mucha.........
la verdad es que el parlante puede decir que es de 4000W o mas, puede ser de cualquier marca pero tambien de queman..........
lo digo por experiencia........los dichosos MTE audio originales de 15", 4 pulg de bobina, como 120 onz de iman de 4000W tambien los he visto quemarse con facilidad........

de los b-choise no se no los he probado pero parece que son buenos estan cogiendo fama por su economia, se que lo utilizan para medios, pero se que para trabajo muy pesado de bajos creo que no aguantan........

lo otro es que todas estas marcas de parlantes parece que no existen, lo que le cambian es la etiqueta.........

"no todo lo de marca es bueno"      "hay que probar primero hantes de decidirse por una marca"


----------



## aldemarar

compa en barranquilla los avc de 1000w en quilla cuestan  $190000


----------



## Rodgers

no se pero los avc que conozco son de 1200W tambien hay de 1000W, sera que me prodria mostrar una foto?

para saber, y no perder el viaje a b/quilla......

le agradeceria....................


----------



## aldemarar

rodgers no tengo fotos pero te recomiendo esos parlantes creo que es el mismo


----------



## Rodgers

compadre esos parlantes avc de 1000W son piratas aca en cartagena los mire, y la verdad se notan que no son originales y si es cierto valen mas o menos 180000  a 220000.........

compadre lo digo por que visite la pagina del fabricante y no hacen ninguno que sea de 1000W

visite http://www.avc-electronics.com/frameset.htm
y mire pa ver.......
lo digo por que dicen avc pero no es la misma etiqueta que los demas (600w,1200w)
en todo caso sera mirar bien....................


----------



## aldemarar

rodger un amigo es el que usa esos parlantes y son muy populares en el medio picotero la etiqueta es como la de la foto  600w  a 1200w aunque no creo que boten los 1200w rms pero si son buenos, mi biejo compro 2 supertone de 1000w para su equipito y yo le coloque una solida  de 16 transistor y cuando le meti buen bolumen parese que se quisieran rebentar, no es que sean malos sino que creo que el avc es mejor, lo de si hay falsos no se
grasias por la pagina


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

La verdad es que el supertone era mi parlante favorito, esos b-choice, martone, pronex, creo que son de la misma fabrica porque son identicos lo que cambia es la etiqueta.  El supertone ha bajado mucho su calidad llegando a ser "mudo" (poca eficiencia) y se queman facilmente, execivo calentamiento del iman etc, si fueran los de hace 3 o 4 años los recomendaria, pero si son los que estan saliendo ahora la verdad me han decepcionado.

En general la potencia RMS de esos parlantes es la mitad de la que dice la etiqueta o a veces menos...


----------



## Rodgers

Bueno.....
Este fin de semana me di cuenta de algo......
estube probando uno de mis amplificador de 24 transistores  en puente "bridge" con dos parlantes (4ohm) y estube midiendo los picos de tension a la salida y la verdad que cuando llegaba a 70V en señal ya el bajo(cerwin vega) de escuchaba un poco raro......
al poco rato, no se, se desconecto un bajo y no me di cuenta  y quedo uno solo sonando.........
solo me di cuenta al momento en que empeso a salir un olorsito a recalentado pero seguia sonando........

yo creo que si dura una cancion mas se ubiera quemado por completo por que esto sucedio en menos de 3 minutos......

yo tambien defendia un poco estos parlantes, pero en verdad para potencias superiores a los 500W ya empiesan a joder un poco.......

de todas maneras estos parlantes los pueden usar para equipos caseros de mediana potencia.......




aaaahh.....

otra cosita les agradeceria me recomendaran una marca de parlantes que ya hallan probado muy bien...................ya sean 15 o 18 para trabajo pesado en bajo......
por que ya me han desepcionado muchas marcas usadas en la costa como los mte 4000W entre otros......
estos señores que segun aguantan 4000W pico los he probado con una maquina de un primo de 2000W y dos parlantes en paralelo no duraron sonando 3 cansiones cuando ya estaban quemados los dos.......

la verdad es que ningun parlante es invensible pero seria bueno tener unos muy resistentes para no quedar baraoo en un toque.....

espero me den alguna sugerencia......


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Tienes que fijarte si los parlantes son originales, a mi parecer esos que dicen 4000W son como de 1000W, ademas acuerdate que un parlante, no importa de la potencia que sea, puede ser quemado por el recorte del amplificador (DC en la salida), si tus clones cerwin vega sonaban raro tal vez tenias en recorte tu amplificador y no te diste cuenta y por eso se quemo tu parlante.


----------



## Rodgers

oscar.....
compadre yo no le echo la culpa a el amplificador por que no solo ha pasado con ese amplificador ya sea hechiso o de marca........
ahhhh ademas el parlante es el de 18 y original de esa marca no conozco la copia...

el problema es la marca, ya me he dado cuenta que es un poco mala......
y ademas el parlante, si usted lo conoce se dara cuenta lo basto que es en iman, la campana es bastante onda, y tiene buen recorrido del cono.....
la verdad el que suena bastante bien con bastante presion pero no resiste mucho tiempo........

he inclusive tambien he probado este zomax de 1500W
y nada tambien se daña pero dura mas que el MTE 4000


----------



## aldemarar

roger tu amplificador de 24 en btl con cuanto voltage lo tienes?
y si son 24 en un canal o estan repartido en dos canales, porque si colocas 24 en btl para dos parlantes creo que te estas pasando deberias colocar 4 parlantes para que aguante.
por haca los pikup usan es blast king bobina de 4" de 18 
te cuento que esas maquinas en btl an quemado asta parlantes byc


----------



## Rodgers

hey tiene 12 por canal que serian los 24 en bridge
y la fuente del amplificador es sencilla tiene 50vac+50vac+50vac+50vac esta diseñado para amplificador clase H.....
pero ahora solo estoy utilizando 50vac+50vac

y el de mi primo tiene 84vac+84vac.... pero es una maquina original AUDIO PIPE
de los parlantes............B&C me parecen que son muy caros por que tambien pasaron por mis manos unos de 18 de 1500W y valen $850.000 C/U
sera poner la planta a trabajar a 2 ohm con 4 par en paralelo.....
sera comprar los avc pa ver si aguantan...............


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Exactamente como te dice aldemarar, si no encuentras un parlante que aguante tu amplificador lo que puedes hacer es colocarle dos cajas mas para asi lograr la precion que quieres sin subir tanto el volumen a tu etapa, si no comprate unos parlantes profesionales ya que esos si dicen la verdad en la etiqueta o en el manual sobre cuanta potencia RMS soportan.

Otra cosa que hacen aqui "aunque no estoy de acuerdo con eso", es desarmar el parlante y llevar a un torno el disco polar y abrirle mas el orificio y luego mandan a hacer una bobina de cuatro capas con alambre mucho mas grueso para asi aumentar el aguante de potencia del parlante.


----------



## Rodgers

bueno lo de tornear el iman de los parlantes es un truco viejo pero, esta modificacion influye el el rendimiento del parlante, hace que aguante mas pero pierde la eficiencia........

tambien me gustaria saber en que frecuencia cortan el bajo ustedes para asi comparar a ver si suena mejor que como tengo configurado mi sonido................

y que parlantes me recomendarian de 18 que no sean los mas caros ni de "supermarca"........ pero que en verdad sean buenos..........


----------



## aldemarar

compañero rodger lo que puedes aser es consequir unos blast king com bobina 4 pulgadas asi sean de segunda, lo otro es que le bajes el voltage de tu maquina que la tienes en 70vdc por rama si la piensas seguir usando en btl trabajala mejor con 60vdc+- la otra es que te consigas un limitador y asi no bas a quemar tanto parlante, 
yo se que el btl suena duro pero hay que tener cuidado porque ni el parlante de la mejor marca te lo aguanta yo prefiero trabajarlo normalito y con voltages  de 90vdc+-


----------



## Rodgers

compadre aldemarar gracias por la sugerencia......

lo de los bk esta como complicado ya que esa marca ya no se consigue por lo menos el original no.........y de segunda me queda un poco dificil......

estube pensando en dar una vuelta por venezuela a ver que calidad y precio se puede coseguir por aya...... aver si al fin consigo algun parlante que soporte mas potencia.........

lo que me dices es cierto el sistema bridge es muy dañino.......por lo que me he dado cuenta......
pero antes trabaje con esos voltajes altisimos de mas o menos 85vdc a 95vdc y resulta un poco extremo para los transistores de salida ya que con cual quier cortico en la salida se prenden la mayoria de los transistores y se calientan mucho.....


saliendome un poco del tema.................... no se si me ayude con algun buen circuito de proteccion ya que el que tengo no es muy seguro.......


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Lo del corte eso depende de tu oido ya que no hay una ley que hable de que los graves deben cortarse a una determinada frecuencia, tambien depende de la caja y de los parlantes que uses ya que algunas cajas no subiran o bajaran tanto en frecuencia, por ejemplo en mi sonido el corte lo hago a 280Hz a un slope de 24dB/oct (medio 280Hz - 3.1Khz a un slope de 24dB/oct y altos 3.1KHz a un slope de 24dB/oct).

Es verdad lo que te dice aldemarar de bajar el voltaje a tu fuente de tu amplificador BTL, lo de que se caliente mas trabajando normal no lo creo ya que la configuracion BTL exige mas la etapa de salida al trabajar con el total de la fuente (140VDC en tu caso), en comparacion con una etapa normal que solo usa la mitad, aunque lo que dices de los transistores es cierto (ya que en cuanto Vce, estarian casi al limite). Si vas con 2SC3858, no te recomendaria pasar de +-90V y si es con 2SC5200 no pasar de +-110V.

Aunque si te fijas bien, tener un amplificador normal con +-90V es como tener un amplificador Bridge Tied Load (BTL) con +-45V.

Para mi la mejor solucion seria bajar el voltaje o mandar a hacer un parlante.


----------



## Alejandro morales

amigo omaq vivo en barranquilla y trabajo en el centro tengo varios amigo que trabajan en almacenes de electronica y el mejor paralante economico del rango de precios que estan hablando son los  B y C 500wats de potencia rms 4 pulgadas de voice coil doble bobina. mis amigos lo r3ecomiendan mucho y no es por vender por que los considero buenos amigos y pienso que no me van a estafar, espero que este comentario sirva de algo.



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Las letras _K_ y _Q_ reemplazan a _ca_ y _que_ sólo en los SMS y el chat. Por favor, no las uses en el foro, como tampoco ninguna de las abreviaturas propias de esos canales de comunicación. Gracias.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola alejandro, que precio tienen esos parlantes en barranquilla B&C de 500W de los que hablas.
Son de 15" o de 18"?


----------



## aldemarar

noticia de ultima hora en barranquilla arman un parlante de dos parlantes supertone, los desarman unen los dos imanes y despues lo magnetisan de nuevo y cambian la bobina.
que opinan. sera una buena idea ?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

ummm, siempre he escuchado de inventos que hacen los Barranquilleros, la verdad es que una vez tuve una charla con ezavalla sobre que tan viable era la construccion de un parlante, osea modificar los parametros thielle small de los mismos y el me decia que sin equipos especializados y documentacion especializada no valia la pena porque no se podia comparar solo al oido si habia mejora o no y esto es muy cierto.

La verdad si esa gente que hace eso no tiene ni idea de los parametros thielle small, el invento no tiene fundamento y seria mala idea.

Por ejemplo, al cambiar el motor por uno mas poderoso (como son dos imanes uno encima del otro), la pieza polar tendria que alargarse y esto conlleva unas concecuencias, ahora supongo que esto lo haran para que el parlante aguante mas potencia, al introducir mas potencia la fuerza resultante en la bobina va a ser mayor, entonces los parametros mecanicos tendrian que cambiar en cierta proporcion, al ser mas duro ahora el conjunto, la respuesta en frecuencia cambia, aparecen coloraciones indeseadas.etc...

Mejor dicho, no se puede hacer eso a la loca, hay que tener muchas cosas en cuenta, yo aun sigo leyendo para ver que puedo hacer con mis parlantes supertone y hacer un prototipo bien documentado.

Saludos....


----------



## aldemarar

no se si tendran en cuenta estos parametros pero lo que si se es que los parlantes soportan mas potencia , si alguna ves as escuchado al fidel la macro tk a ellos les a funcionado y suena bien,


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

La ultima vez que escuche al fidel, fue para un mano a mano con el pickup de aca (el unico grande que hay aqui, el rady) y tenia cajas de bajos scopp dobles 15'' con parlantes MTE.

Yo no estoy muy de acuerdo con esto, por ejemplo, esta bien, aguantan mas potencia, pero ni la pieza polar, ni el disco polar estan diseñados para estos cambios, lo que podria llevar a una reduccion de la eficiencia y acuerdate que si pierdes 6 dB estas perdiendo la mitad de SPL.


----------



## Rodgers

aldemarar dijo:
			
		

> noticia de ultima hora en barranquilla arman un parlante de dos parlantes supertone, los desarman unen los dos imanes y despues lo magnetisan de nuevo y cambian la bobina.
> que opinan. sera una buena idea ?



bueno.......no se si sera asi de facil.............
aunque si creo que de buenos resultados..............por que ultimamente he visto sonar muchas veces una marca llamada.......Zomax......el de 1500W.....y este parlante tiene dos imanes pegados........y una bobina con un buen calibre.......... ademas es de 15"  y se lo echo al que sea inclusive........al famoso mte 4000.......

pero no esta de mas recordar que este es un diseño original..........pero es probable que armando dos imanes de  supertone se pueda obtener algo parecido.......


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Si, estoy de acuerdo contigo Rodgers, pero es que estos diseños de parlantes son el resultado de años de investigacion para lograr un producto final con ciertas caracteristicas bien definidas.

Ahora, la diferencia radica tambien en la calidad de los materiales de construccion de todas las partes moviles, ademas del motor.  No te has dado cuenta por ejemplo en el supertone la pieza polar y el disco polar es de un metal blando color plata, el del blast king es un hierro de mejor calidad duro y pintado de negro y el MTE son de un metal como el de los parlantes de equipos de sonido caseros color dorado.

El material del iman tambien influye en la fuerza del campo magnetico y un iman de 60 onz de uy buena calidad seria mejor que uno de 100 onz de baja calidad.

Lo de los parlantes Zomax, que información tienes de ellos, precio, potencia hay unos que se ven buenos.

http://www.zomax-audio.com/en/ProductsListB.asp?id=4&Str=Woofer&Pid=2&PStr=Speakers&myid=2

Saludos.


----------



## martinvol

Yo compre 4 parlantes "Matrix" 6" 4 VIas a 80W RMS  de auto para unos bafles que tengo. Cuando los compre sabia que no eran de 80W, y verdad es que no llegan a eso ni a palos, pero suenan bastante fuerte y bastante bien y los page 79 pesos argentinos el par, algo asi como 20 dolares y no me arrepiendo

Saludos


----------



## Rodgers

bueno de la marca zomax.........
aca en cartagena...........no es muy comun pero si exixten como dos almacenes que los venden..........lo raro es lo siguiente...............
el precio de todas las referencias es muy parecido..........por no decir que el mismo..............
por lo menos un parlante para medios sencillo aparentemente ............esta costando casi lo mismo que el de bajo, y este aunque este venga reforzado con dos imanes como puedes ver en el catalogo de la pagina.............
de la respuesta de esta marca de parlantes que te puedo decir!............
te hago la comparacion con uno de la marca mte audio de 4000.............pero de 18 pulg
puede que el mte brinde un poquito mas de presion (bajo cerwin vega), pero el zomax siendo de 15 pulgadas da una respuesta muy parecida y soporta mucho mas tiempo a altas temperaturas, mientras que mte se daña mas rapido..........
despues de tanto peguntarme cual seria un buen parlante para bajos...............
me he dado cuenta que la serie de cajas cerwin vega trabajan con una tegnologia llamada stroker que viene con un refuerso de doble araña(membrana que une a la campana con la bobina)........y la bobina no viene esta unida directamente al cono, sino que trae otra membrana mas que agarra el cono con la bobina.................esto lo hacen para mejorar la respueta a bajas frecuencias y evitar los malos movimientos del cono...........
es por eso que pienso que este tipo de parlantes es una excelente opcion para  buena potencia! excepto por su precio que no es muy economico ni muy popular...........un parlante de estos  oscila entre los 350.000 hasta los 400.000 c/u (zomax)


----------



## Rodgers

aahhhh  

esa tegnologia stroker esla que hace que el parlante no suene como si estubiera roto o acartonado! plog....plog.....plog.............con el golpe................como le pasa al supertone
es un factor que pienso que juega un buen papel..........ya que el mte y algunos mas suenan de esta forma por muy potentes que sean...............
otra marca recomendada es la QMAQ que los utiliza el skorpion de b/quilla....tambien responden muy bien..........


----------



## Tacatomon

El sonido que describes es cuando la bobina movil del parlante golpea con el fondo del imán.

Pasa cuando les metes demasiada potencia a uno Woofers o por que tienes demasiados Graves (Abajo de 20Hz.)

Para eso existen los filtros Subsonicos en los Amplificadores.

Saludos.

PD: Las Bocinas Cerwin Vega! con Stroker son un caño.


----------



## Rodgers

hey pero yo utilizo crossover 
y elimino tanto las frecuencias infrasonicas como las ultrasonicas.................

el sonido no es por desvorde de bobina con el fondo del iman..............sino del cono que no esta diseñado para esas frecuencias...............


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> PD: Las Bocinas Cerwin Vega! con Stroker son un caño.



Son malas bocinas tacatomon?

Crei que el skorpion tenia RCF de 1200W, sobre los Qmaq parece que son italianos, juzguen ustedes, por ahi vi uno en mercado libre y lo vendian en $870000 pesos colombianos y de segunda.

http://www.qmaqaudio.com/

Saludos


----------



## aldemarar

el escorpion usa byc 2000w  pero ahora  algunos estan usando mucho rcf porque al cambiarle la bobina cuando se daña trabajan igual. caso que no pasa con los byc (bobinas echisas)


----------



## Rodgers

bueno existe una confucion ya que las campanas de estas marcas son muy parecidas.........
en todo caso son muy buenos.....

entonces foristas............... para armar un sonido de buena potencia el supertone esta quedao.................en todas las presentaciones......es apenas recomendable para equipos caseros de potencia media alta...............


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Rodgers dijo:
			
		

> esa tegnologia stroker esla que hace que el parlante no suene como si estubiera roto o acartonado! plog....plog.....plog.............con el golpe................como le pasa al supertone
> es un factor que pienso que juega un buen papel..........ya que el mte y algunos mas suenan de esta forma por muy potentes que sean...............



La verdad es que le he sentido ese extraño ruido a mis parlantes pero cuando estan sin la caja y a determinada potencia, sonando metidos en la caja no se le siente.  Pense que podia ser el fuelle del cono que estaba estresado o roto, se escucha como cuando un bafle tiene una fuga y el aire se escapa generando una especie de soplido. Ahora tengo dos supertone de 18" desarmados porque estos si tenian el cono roto y los conos que venden de repuesto no me convencen, mejor los originales que trajeron.

Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Aunque ese ruido que mencionas mas bien se parece cuando se tienen bajos frontales mal hechos y el amplificador recortando o saturando, se escucha asi.


----------



## Tacatomon

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> tacatomon dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PD: Las Bocinas Cerwin Vega! con Stroker son un *caño*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Son malas bocinas tacatomon?
> 
> Crei que el skorpion tenia RCF de 1200W, sobre los Qmaq parece que son italianos, juzguen ustedes, por ahi vi uno en mercado libre y lo vendian en $870000 pesos colombianos y de segunda.
> 
> http://www.qmaqaudio.com/
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...



Quise decir Cañon. Disculpen.

Las Qmaq se ven intresantes. No me queda otra mas que comparar caracteristicas. No creo que sean mejores que las Precision Devices o Beyma.

Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Actualmente tengo trabajando en cartagena un amplificador con +-65VDC en puente con parlantes MTE 18" 2000w y nunca se han quemado.

Saludos


----------



## aldemarar

roger el supertone  no es tan bueno para un sonido de alta potencia


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Aldemarar que parlante bueno de 18" se puede conseguir en barranquilla para media - alta potencia que no pasen de $400000.

Que marcas son comerciales aya y precios si no es mucha molestia.

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas

yo tengo el mismo modelo de peavey pero en 10 y suena espectacular, aprate en la caja tenes todos los parametros ts para diseñar correctamente la caja, ya que si no esta bien calculada, por mas jbl, electro voice, nexo o rcf que le metas va a sonar mal. 

saludos


juan


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Rodgers dijo:
			
		

> entonces foristas............... para armar un sonido de buena potencia el supertone esta quedao.................en todas las presentaciones......es apenas recomendable para equipos caseros de potencia media alta...............



El primer supertone que salio era muy buen altavoz, economico pero de combate, tenia el orificio de ventilacion de la bobina mas grande, la malla protectora del lado de adentro, conectores de presion dorados, cono y araña de mejor calidad ademas de los materiales de construccion del iman y piezas metalicas como la pieza polar y el disco polar se veian mas detalladas y de mejor pinta.

El que salio no hace mucho le cambiaron la etiqueta por una azul, es un bomba, poca sensibilidad (al oido se nota bastante la diferencia), recalentamiento excesivo, materiales de construccion de poca calidad, ademas de que a cada modelo le inflaron mas la potencia el de 18" que antes era de 700w max ahora es de 1000w y con la misma bobina del de 700.

Dañaron absolutamente su mejor modelo el WAT-15100, el que era de 15" 400w max, era un parlante muy bueno, pero su calidad fue decayendo con su precio, ahora simplemente no sirve.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Aún no están accesibles los Eminence?.

Que paso con los MTE? Ya comparastes precios?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola tacatomon, aldemarar dijo en otro thread que un primo habia comprado unos eminence a $340000 cada uno, lo cual me parece un precio accesible para mi, le pregunte que referencia eran para observar sus especificaciones y compararlos con los MTE, aunque el especifica que el primo le dijo que al oido comparo el eminence con el mte y se decidio por el eminence aunque eran $100000 mas caros.

Aun aldemarar no me contesta voy a esperar su respuesta para ver si reuno el dinero y me hecho el viaje a barranquilla, por ahora voy a terminar de armar los mios para probar los gauss enanos hace dos dias me los entregaron y no los he podido probar, ademas de los sound barrier de 15" 500w que le coloque a los medios.

Saludos


----------



## mjs

Hola chicos,

Quisiera preguntarles si conocen los parlantes llamados Pro fesional, pues tengo dos de ellos y un supetone. Quisiera saber si los conocen los PF (Pro fesional), los he adquirido en bogota, los venden en la 13 y dicen ser de 700w pero su potencia no creo que supere los 250 o 300 watts. 

Amigos necesito que me ayuden a elegir que tipo de parlante es bueno pues es para potencia media alta que soporte unos 300 a 450 w rms, pues el Peavey antes mencionado me parece que va de maravilla y 140 mil me parece muy barato para ser de tan buena prestacion.


Agradezco por sus conicimientos y por seguir contribuyendo a esta magnifica red electronica


Muchas gracias de Nuevo


Un abrazo
Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Profesional es mal parlante, aqui les dicen bombas, no sirven para alta potencia.

Comprate los peavey o busca marcas como blastking, spain, jp audio que son economicos pero salen buenos.

Saludos.


----------



## mjs

Hola de nuevo


Muchas gracias por tu respuesta oscar, mira quisiera saber si en bogota se conseguiran aquellas marcas que me dices y masomenos cuanto costara uno de 1000 o 2000 w de 15 " de estas marcas, pues estoy a punto de comparar un woofer economico y bueno, y pues si no los encuento probare con el peavey.




Muchas gracias de antemano
Saludos


----------



## edwindj

hola mjs en barranquilla se utilizan mucho los bchoice 15" de 1000w voice col de 4" y el iman tine 98 onzas ese parlante pega bien para bajo, mi primo me lo recomienda ya que el comercializa  para almacenes de electronica


----------



## Rodgers

compadre mjs..............tecomiendo que compres los spain audio...................son buenos y baratos..................
ademas creo que en en bogota existen sucursales de venta de esta marca!

si quieres para bajos te recomiendo los 18"
y para medios el 12" de 700W...............muy buen parlante...................


----------



## Rodgers

compadre oscar de coincidencia soy de cartagena y me interesaria saber  como es mas o menos el diseño del gauss enano que dices?

por que por ahi tengo un diseño con un nombre parecido.................

parece un bajo cerwin vega pero mas pequeño o enano?
si es asi creo que da mucha mas presion que el cerwin vega segun el diseño que tengo....................
te agradeceria una descipcion del bafle, alguna foto.............me interesaria probar con cajas mas compactas y mas eficientes.........................


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola rodger te adjunto las medidas del gauss enano de mi sonido.

Amigos hablando de marcas, sera que alguno conoce los parlantes marca Vento

WEB
http://www.ventoacoustic.com/inicio/

Imagen del V18-1200 que se consigue en cali por $380000







Parece que son buenos, comparamos un Spain de 15" 600W y un Vento de 15" 1000W y el Vento se sentia mas fuerte (mas eficiente) y el sonido que daba era mejor.

Si los conocen hablenme de ellos.

Saludos


----------



## edwindj

amigo oscar para el bafle scooper enano que calibre en madera utilizaste.


----------



## mjs

Hola de nuevo


Quisiera preguntarles comunidad, que tal es este parlante Peavey pro 18, sera qUE si pega bien para bajo, alguien lo ha probado, alguien sabe qUE tal es su potencia y fidelidad? vale 220000 en bogota, y me dicen qUE da unos 400 rms, asi qUE necesitaria su confirmacion pues confio muchoo en su experiencia amigos, si recibo noticias positivas de este lo comprare sin duda, o si no como me aconsejan un parlante spain.

Gracias de nuevo por seguir aportando tanto conocimiento a esta red electronica

Un abrazo
Saludos


----------



## Rodgers

oscar.........que tal es rendimiento de esa caja.........scopper enano.............

por que la verdad ese diseño no es primera vez que lo veo...................ese modelo lo tengo hacia ratico en el pc......pero no se si rinde mas que el cerwin vega.............no se que te a parecido a ti que en cartagena has podido comparar con otros sonidos.................

por que hasta el momento a la caja que le he sentido mejor rendimiento es a la vegabass    AB 36............... de cerwin vega.................
lo unico que no me gusta de esta caja es el tamaño...........
me parece muy grande......
..............
bueno espero y me puedas colaborar.......


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

De cerca se siente que pega mas duro que el cerwin vega, con menos potencia de entrada, el unico problema es que no llega tan lejos como el cerwin, osea lo que le falta a uno le sobra al otro.
Para los enanos se uso tablex o aglomerado calibre 19mm.

Saludos.

Una pregunta, alguno de ustedes a probado los supertone 18" 700W con un amplificador alimentado con +-90VDC, se quema o aguanta?


----------



## Rodgers

bueno amigo oscar......del supertone 18".......lo he puesto con la audio pipe mas grande que hay en cartagena.........

esa maquina tiene mas o menos 90-95v.......ademas se la puse en puente.......
hhmm.....los tenia en cajas copia de cerwin vega y sonaban bien lo malo era que botaban un olor a recalentado pero el golpe era aceptable para ser un supertone...........
y otro dato........le pasaba lo mismo que al supertone 15........suena acartonado o como si el cono estubiera roto.........pero solo se percibia muy cerca la caja del resto lejos se escuchaba bien.........
hhmmmm el corte de frecuencia lo tenia en 75hz(solo botaba pura presion).......rendia mas con reggeton y dancehall que tiene ese tipo de bajo.........
lo otro fue que no le meti todo el perrenque a la planta por miedo a quemarlo.......

pienso que si la planta tiene +/-90 deberas ponerle dos en paralelo por canal para que no los dañe.......si le pones uno solo no creo que dure mucho sonando.....


otra cosa el supertone 18"  ahora dice    1000W


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola Rodgers, muchas gracias por tu respuesta, lo que pasa es que por ahora cuanto con parlantes supertone de 700W de los primeros que salieron y pues el amplificador para bajos que estoy armando tiene esa tension +-90VDC y queria saber si iban a aguantar, porque por ahi habia escuchado que se quemaban.

Voy a hacerle, igual, a mi no me gusta llevar a clip a los amplificador y ademas de que es stereo y van 2 bajos por canal de esos miniscopper o scooper enano.

Saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso

A mi parecer, estais utilizando un tipo de altavoz en un rango de frecuencia que no le corresponde.

Utilizar los altavoces de 15" para rango medio, aparte de muy voluminoso, es desperdiciar potencia y espacio.

A mi parecer es mucho mejor utilizar un motor de compresión de 2" en condiciones, de la marca que sea, y me dejaría de Tweeters piezos o dudosos. Estos motores, aparte de bajar a 3 Khz, ofrecen una dispersión mucho mas lineal. Estos acompañados por un 12" adecuado y comprimido, os rendirán varias veces mas que los inventos que he visto por aqui y ofreceran un sonido mucho mas nítido a mas distancia. Un buen 8" puede rendir mucho mas que un 15 en su frecuencia. Otra cosa es el tema de los filtros. activos o pasivos, fases... etc.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Tecnicdeso, gracias por tu consejo, lo tendre en cuenta.
Lo que pasó con los medios es que hay tres de los cuatro parlantes que estan dañados y por eso no rinden, el unico que quedo bueno pasó la prueba.  De todas formas cuando los repare se veran los resultados.

Saludos


----------



## aldemarar

oscar yo tengo 2 supertones de 18" a  "700w" y los trabajo con un canal de 16 transistores de potencia con voltage de 90 a 94 vdc y ni se calientan ni se an quemado 
sobre lo que te dise tecnidieso es sierto, con unos 12" en los medios tienes el mismo resultado que con los 15" y ahorras espacio


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

tienes razon aldemarar ya me he dado cuenta de lo de los parlantes 12", lo unico es que hay tener mas cuidado con la equalizacion para que no suene chillon, pero si es cierto que se obtienen resultados muy buenos.

Saludos.

PD: gracias por el dato de los supertone.


----------



## Tacatomon

Unos parlantes muy buenos de 12" para medios eran los Peavey Scorpion... Si!!!, esos que se usaban para las guitarras electricas!!!. Unos medios que daban miedo, muy claros y fuertes. Mis respetos para esos parlantes. Hablo de los Scorpion de hace unos 10 Años, los de ahora no se como suenen.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Rodgers

lo de los 12 para medio es aconsejable........he inclusibe hasta de 10 pulgadas.......
la cosa seria tener cuidado con los cortes de frecuencia y la potencia a manejar........
una de las desventajas es que si los parlantes son muy pequeños se pierde la opcion de usar los medios como multiproposito o rango completo............

aconsejo la marca spain audio en 12 para medios en especial el de que dice 700W
en cartagena tiene un costo aproximado entre 90.000 y 120.000 pesos.......
bobina de 3 pulg.....responde hasta los 3khz....
para mi opinion son aceptables ademas de economicos.......


----------



## siglo2000

El supertone en DELA PAVA CALI esta en 80.000


----------



## mjs

Hola GRAN COMUNIDAD ELECTRONICA

Antes que nada quierod ecir GRACIAS POR SUS CONSEJOS, y seguidamente decirles que estoyd ecisdiendome en armar unas cajas cewin AB36, y quisiera que me aconsejaran un parlante que me aguante unos 400 w reales en esta caja han hablado tantisimo de componentes que aun estoy decidiendome entre Audio Spain Peavey(que no me convenzo aun por el pro 15 y su bobina de 2.5) y hasta el supertone de 15 4", que son los que hay en bogota.

agradeceria de nuevo su colaboracion amigos

un saludo

Adjunto que intentare armarme dos de estos Cerwin para eventos, y sumandole 2 columas que tengo con parlante de 12 y ademas un bajo de carro de 12", para algo asi como dj Mobil, tampoco es sonorizacion masiva pero si que suene duro.

un abrazo FOREROS ELECTRONICOS


----------



## damian2009

Hoy por hoy no veo que exista un parlante con caracteristicas medianamente buena a un precio accesible. Dejense de buscar parlantes marca karioca y remitanse al mundo de lo usado y viejo, ya que solo en la actualidad para tener algo realmente fiable hay que dejar un buen dolor de bolsillo y ni vale la pena cuando con parlantes viejos se puede lograr lo mismo a una fracción del precio de uno nuevo. Pero bueno... gustos hay a montones. Suerte.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

damian2009 dijo:


> ...ya que solo en la actualidad para tener algo realmente fiable hay que dejar un buen dolor de bolsillo y ni vale la pena cuando con parlantes viejos se puede lograr lo mismo a una fracción del precio de uno nuevo...


 
Bueno, para mi concepto en algo tienes razon, hoy por hoy las cosas parecen ser desechables y en cuestion de altavoces antes se conseguian economicos que salian muy buenos (en cuanto a calidad de los materiales), los que hacen ahora parecen de juguete.

Lo de los parlantes viejos, depende, porque si han tenido mucho uso nos podemos encontrar con altavoces con estres de materiales los cuales han cambiado sus parametros con el paso del tiempo y del uso u otros que han sido refaccionados con bobinas o conos de "juguete" y llegamos a lo mismo.  Si conseguimos altavoces viejos deben primero que todo tener el iman bien "cargado" ya que tambien se descargan con el uso, aunque se pueden volver a magnetizar, si hay que repararlos hacerlo con los materiales originales para que quede tan nuevo como recien hecho y con las caracteristicas tan cercanas como las que trajo de fabrica.

Saludos...


----------



## damian2009

> Lo de los parlantes viejos, depende, porque si han tenido mucho uso nos  podemos encontrar con altavoces con estres de materiales los cuales han  cambiado sus parametros con el paso del tiempo y del uso u otros que han  sido refaccionados con bobinas o conos de "juguete" y llegamos a lo  mismo


Lo que mensionas es el ejemplo de los casos en los que la gente lleva a reparar sus parlantes al mismo que afila cuchillos y pega suelas a las zapatillas, que por cierto son la mayoría. Por eso hay que disponer de un buen contacto a la hora de hacer este tipo de negocios, si tenes un conocido que es de confiar entonces te podes meter de cabeza sabiendo que el trabajo de reparación se lo toma en serio y usa materiales de buena calidad y que cuenta con todo el instrumental disponible para su labor. En tiempos de crisis se hace lo que se puede, pero ojo hay que hacerlo lo mejor que se pueda. Saludos desde atras de sus monitores o desde adentro, o desde cualquier punto del espacio que ustedes quieran definir... jajajaj.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

damian2009 dijo:


> Lo que mensionas es el ejemplo de los casos en los que la gente lleva a reparar sus parlantes al mismo que afila cuchillos y pega suelas a las zapatillas, que por cierto son la mayoría...


 
Por eso cuando se me daña alguno lo reparo yo mismo 

Cordial saludo, desde la otra punta del cable...


----------



## dalisss

amigos adquiri un par de parlantes audio king de 12 pulgadas con 3 de bobina y segun la etiqueta dice 600w...pero suenan como rotos dañados fuera de la caja... y en la caja tambien... pero cuando le meto volumen full suenan bacano chevre..y no se le siente ruido es normal... gracias saludes


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

dalisss dijo:


> amigos adquiri un par de parlantes audio king de 12 pulgadas con 3 de bobina y segun la etiqueta dice 600w...pero suenan como rotos dañados fuera de la caja... y en la caja tambien... pero cuando le meto volumen full suenan bacano chevre..y no se le siente ruido es normal... gracias saludes



Estan dañados, es el tipico sintoma de que la bobina esta rozando con la pieza polar. Cuando mueves el cono con la mano sientes que algo roza?

Si este es caso te recomiendo o que los repares o que los devuelvas al que te los vendio porque de tanto rozamiento el cilindro de soporte de la bobina termina gastado y al final el alambre tambien poniendose en corto la bobina.


----------



## dalisss

compañero tirando y analizando..tambien comprobe que el amplificador estaba sonando barro.. como es exclusivo para bajas frecuencias (bajos) no se sentiaa el ronquido...pero lo probe con frecuencia media y era notable el ronquido....y que tal es ese parlante AUDIO KING.. me lo recomendaron es barato 12P*600w con 3P de bobina


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

dalisss dijo:


> ....y que tal es ese parlante AUDIO KING.. me lo recomendaron es barato 12P*600w con 3P de bobina



Por aca no lo venden.


----------



## mono pibe

ese parlante es el mismo bk (blas king)y (audio king) es el mismo parlante , tengo otra propuesta EL AMERICAN SOM es bueno y tiene doble magneto,poderoso y barato , saludo alos amante de la electronica

ah ojo com los corte de frecuencia eso daña parlantes o(motores)ningun parlante es malo sino como lo utilisen


----------



## aldemarar

mono pibe dijo:


> ese parlante es el mismo bk (blas king)y (audio king) es el mismo parlante
> 
> como puedes decir eso? blast king original es americano no te dejes confundir por los vendedores o por las estrategias con el nombre,ese audio king es chinole tambien


----------



## jesus torres

Aldemararar gracias por la informacion de los supertone, el de 18 a 700 vatios en que caja te a dado mejor resultado yo tengo 2 wat18100 y quiero construe las cajas enviame las medidas: Gracias.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

aldemarar dijo:


> mono pibe dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ese parlante es el mismo bk (blas king)y (audio king) es el mismo parlante
> 
> como puedes decir eso? blast king original es americano no te dejes confundir por los vendedores o por las estrategias con el nombre,ese audio king es chinole tambien
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Una vez leei en Dopa que hay grandes fabricas que tienen varias lineas de producto con diferente nombre y calidad, por ejemplo si comparas un blastking un sound barrier serie SB, un eminence, un nippon america y un audio T, visualmente parecen ser el mismo parlante (bueno algunos de 15, 12 y 18) pero los diferencia la calidad de los materiales de construccion y el sello que llevan en el iman.
> 
> jesus torres: yo tenia 4 de esos WAT18100 18" 700W max en cajas cerwin vega clonadas AB36 y tenian un sonido tremendo, ahora los cambié por AVC de 18" de 1500W max que tambien son chinos pero son mejores que los supertone , no hay mucho presupuesto para comprar parlantes
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## aldemarar

en barranquilla me armaron una cabina para el super tone de 18 y la verdad que dio buenos resultados para sitios cerrados asta suena mejor que la cerwi vega pero en sitios abiertos es mejor los serwi , no se de donde sacaron esas medidas ya que en la red no e encontrado una caja asi,en si es como la gaus enano pero el laberinto interno es mas comprimido hay te dejo un dibujo para que tengas una idea como es ya que no me e tomado la tarea de sacarles las medidas cuando pueda te doy medidas
saludes.



Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> aldemarar dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> Una vez leei en Dopa que hay grandes fabricas que tienen varias lineas de producto con diferente nombre y calidad, por ejemplo si comparas un blastking un sound barrier serie SB, un eminence, un nippon america y un audio T, visualmente parecen ser el mismo parlante (bueno algunos de 15, 12 y 18) pero los diferencia la calidad de los materiales de construccion y el sello que llevan en el iman.
> 
> oscar lo que pasa es que eminence es un fabricante de parlantes ellos te fabrican el parlante que tu le pidas ej parlantes OM audio,la marca es tulla pero ellos te lo fabrican y tu los distribuyes o lo usas en las cabinas de tu marca es lo mismo con sound barrier y blast king todo eso lo fabrica eminense.
> otro ejemplo es el señor de surti estereo barranquilla el trae los parlantes jp pero esa marca es del  y los manda a fabricar en china pero son un poco mejorados que los parlantes chinos que estamos acostumbrados a ver que la malloria la campana es de lata y otros de antimonio pero muy pocos com campana de aluminio
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## mono pibe

aca en cartagena venden un parlante llamado AVC economico  y bueno aguanta una temperatura  considerable y tiene buen acabado  .saludos atodos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Debe ser ese, la campana es de antimonio y el iman pesa 120onz.

Me salieron a $ 230.000 cada uno.

Pues ese me lo han recomendado mucho porque aguanta buena candela y es economico, la verdad es que por aca las cosas no estan como para invertir casi $2.000.000 en parlantes, la gente no quiere pagar nada por un contrato, a mi me gustaria tener componentes americanos pero nada voy a hacer con tremenda inversion guardada y llenandose de polvo.


----------



## jesus torres

Aldemarar: Si me colabora con las medidas lo mas pronto te quedare altamente agradecido, por que es lo que me hace falta para empesar la construccion de estas cajas, tengo mucho tiempo colgados estos parlante sin uso y creo que con las medidas que tu tienes me quedaran mas manejable que las AB36

Gracias por tu infomacion.


----------



## Arthas

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> La verdad es que el supertone era mi parlante favorito, esos b-choice, martone, pronex, creo que son de la misma fabrica porque son identicos lo que cambia es la etiqueta. El supertone ha bajado mucho su calidad llegando a ser "mudo" (poca eficiencia) y se queman facilmente, execivo calentamiento del iman etc, si fueran los de hace 3 o 4 años los recomendaria, pero si son los que estan saliendo ahora la verdad me han decepcionado.
> 
> En general la potencia RMS de esos parlantes es la mitad de la que dice la etiqueta o a veces menos...


 

el compañero oscar tiene mucha razon. Los supertone que vedian hace 4 o 5 años salieron muy buenos y guerreros yo tengo un par de 12 a 300 watts los tengo andando en un par de cajas tipo cerwin y los tengo andando con mi amplificador con una peavey 1200 con 8 transistores y 90 voltios + y - la verdad me han salido buenos comparado con los de ahora que salen malos de calidad. 

saludes


----------



## aldemarar

jesus torres dijo:


> Aldemarar: Si me colabora con las medidas lo mas pronto te quedare altamente agradecido, por que es lo que me hace falta para empesar la construccion de estas cajas, tengo mucho tiempo colgados estos parlante sin uso y creo que con las medidas que tu tienes me quedaran mas manejable que las AB36
> 
> Gracias por tu infomacion.



compañero ya saque las medidas del bajo frontal y unas fotos esta en este enlace de diseño y construccion de cajas  mensaje 475

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-construccion-bafles-cajas-acusticas-10548/index24.html


----------



## kevin119

dalisss dijo:


> compañero tirando y analizando..tambien comprobe que el amplificador estaba sonando barro.. como es exclusivo para bajas frecuencias (bajos) no se sentiaa el ronquido...pero lo probe con frecuencia media y era notable el ronquido....y que tal es ese parlante AUDIO KING.. me lo recomendaron es barato 12P*600w con 3P de bobina



ese parlante yo los compre para medios mmmmmmmmmmm pero no lleno mis espectativa el sirve solo para bajo o medio bajo pero para medio no


----------



## Naders150

Aki en barranquilla inauguraron una tienda VENTO bien bonita, hoy pase por aya y adivinen estaba llena de vendedores diciendo a la orden siga siga jajaja bueno ya, la cosa es que tienen buena pinta los parlantes me llamaron la atención los siguientes para un sonido media alta potencia:

http://ventodj.com/vento-acoustic/productos/parlantes/v8-200

http://ventodj.com/vento-acoustic/productos/parlantes/v10-600

Mañana pregunto precios


----------



## Naders150

ok pregunte el de 8" $100.000
 el de 10" $150.000


----------



## sammy89

Primera vez que escucho sobre estos parlantes si saldrán buenos pedí una cotización y el 
El valor del parlante V15-1000 es 190,000  pesos colombianos  q opinan


----------



## aldemarar

sammy89 dijo:


> Primera vez que escucho sobre estos parlantes si saldrán buenos pedí una cotización y el
> El valor del parlante V15-1000 es 190,000  pesos colombianos  q opinan



opino que no botes la plata,compra uno de mejor calidad asi cueste mas


----------



## soneromegaconcierto

la verdad es que yo tengo parlantes avc de 1200 y me han salido buenos, que piensan ustedes de estos parlantes cual sera su watiaje real.para poder darles un buen uso.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

soneromegaconcierto dijo:


> la verdad es que yo tengo parlantes avc de 1200 y me han salido buenos, que piensan ustedes de estos parlantes cual sera su watiaje real.para poder darles un buen uso.



Haz de cuenta que la potencia RMS es la mitad de la que te dice la etiqueta.

Yo tengo 4 de 18" 1500W Max y me han salido exelentes:












Los tengo trabajando con un amplificador ProDJ PVP13.0, claro que no les coloco toda la potencia del amplificador, pero la verdad es que estos parlantes a pesar de ser chinos, salen muy buenos.



Saludos.


----------



## soneromegaconcierto

gracias oscar he visto que tienes un pick up muy vacano.debe sonar elegante.la pregunta que hise era porque tengo 4 parlantes avc en unos cajones para bajos y quisiera saber conociendo la potencia de estos parlantes. cual seria el amplificador adecuado a fabricar.y en esto tambien me gustaria me ayudaran a construir ese amplificador.


----------



## kissug

La verdad yo tengohace 5 años  4 SUPERTONE de 15" de 1000 Watts y 4 de 18" de 1000 Watts para los bajos y 4 de 15" de 500 Watts para los medios y me rinden bastante y funcionan muy bien y nunca se me ha dañado ninguno y mi uso es bastante frecuente por que lo uso como amplificacion y como pick-up esto tambien depende del amplificador que tengas y como los conectes


----------



## soneromegaconcierto

amigo kissug bienvenido al foro como se llama el pick up que tienes, para compartir anecdotas ya que estoy armando uno.


----------



## kissug

mi pick up se llama tavo en concierto y el rendimiento de un pick up es realativo y coordinado si tienes buenos parlantes pero no tienes buenos amplificadores no te van a rendir los parlantes como deben y viceversa si tienes buenos amplificadores y no tienes buenos parlantes no te va a dar un buen resultado al igual que las cabinas y los circuitos de conexion antes de comenzar a armar asesorate bien que es lo mejor para lo que tienes o piensas armar


----------



## soneromegaconcierto

hola amigo yo tengo cuatro cabianas echizas estilo line array con parlantes spain de 15" de 600 watts para los medios.tengo 4 cajones estilo cervin wega con parlantes avc de 15" de 1200 watts para los bajos.la maquinaria es la siguiente.el mixer y el ecualizador son gemini. el crossover es echizo y tengo dos maquinas echizas una de 8 transistores para los altos, una de 16 transistores para los medios y la de los bajos esta en construccion esta la quiero hacer de 24 o 32 transistores esta maquina apenas es un proyecto apenas estoy haciendo el transformador.y estoy viendo la opcion de ponerle un circuito qsc o una peavey que tengo en estudio.por lo que me he dado cuenta estoy un poquito barro es en los bajos porque me hace falta el golpe el meque como le llamamos aca, no es que no suene pero me falta por eso es el proyecyo de la maquina para los bajos,porque con 4 parlantes de 1200 watts avc es para que golpiara mas.brother de que barrio es usted.


----------



## soneromegaconcierto

las especificaciones de los parlantes avc son las siguientes.
max power 1200watts
rms 500watts
frequencia response 30-3 khz
sensitive 95db in/w
magnet 122onz
voice coil 4"
impedance 8ohm
segun estas especificaciones que opinan ustedes acerca de estos parlantes.los tengo para los bajos.


----------



## aldemarar

soneromegaconcierto dijo:


> las especificaciones de los parlantes avc son las siguientes.
> max power 1200watts
> rms 500watts
> frequencia response 30-3 khz
> sensitive 95db in/w
> magnet 122onz
> voice coil 4"
> impedance 8ohm
> segun estas especificaciones que opinan ustedes acerca de estos parlantes.los tengo para los bajos.



de los parlantes genericos o "chinos" estos son unos de los mejores pero ya los astan chimbiando o falsificando, por hay an salido otras marcas que prometen ser buenas


----------



## emeterio ospino

Hola amigo soy emeterio y comparto la idea de que para un buen sonido hay que tener en cuenta  el porcentaje de los elemento por ejemplo bafles parlantes maquinas crossover 
equalizador y por ultimo una buena consola lo demas como los reproductores de cd o un buen  computador portatil esta a opcion del dueÑo del equipo
gracias


----------



## mono pibe

BUEN AMPLIFICADOR ,con un prosesador de audio parlantes de calidad ,bajos buenos etc...


----------



## juan moscoso

Hola.

Estoy por construir un bajo y bueno quería preguntarles qué les parece este parlante la construcción es robusta y se ve bien comparado a los Supertone, MTE, american sound y otros que se consiguen en Bogotá en la zona de electrónica de la cra 9, más o menos de la misma gama, bueno aquí les dejo las características:

Descripción: Parlante Soundking
 - Impedancia real: 8Ω 
 - Potencia: 600W (RMS) 
 - Rango de frecuencia: 30Hz-2.5KHz 
 - Sensibilidad (1 W @ 1 m): 97dB 
 - Diámetro real: 15” 
 - Peso: 15.6kg
 - Diámetro de la bobina 4" 
 - Fs= 38Hz
 - Qts= 0,33
 - Vas= 155L

++ y el precio: $250.000.

Les agradezco sus comentarios.


----------



## emeterio ospino

amigos cordial saludo para todo los foristas
soy emeterio de la ciudad de barranquilla quiero dar mi opinion repecto al uso de los parlantes en la construccion de cualquier equipo de una potencia mayor de 1000watt nosotro recomendamos alos propietario de estos equipo utilizar cualquiera de estas 3 marca de parlantes 1) MTE 2) JP 3) AVC 1200 todos estos parlantes son de 1200watt con bovina de 4 capa de alambre y 122 onza de iman yo los e usado en amplificadores de 48 trancistores C4858 y A1492 pero de todos el mejor es el mte 1200, 2000, y su version 4000

gracias


----------



## mono pibe

​PERDON emeterio ospino pero el parlante avc es mejor que el mte, las causas..el mte es mas duro para tener un movimiento que produsca bajos profundos ,con esto noes que el MTE sea malo su bobina es cuatro capas el AVC es mas sencible que el MTE BOBINA DOBLE  mejor bajo profundo ,espero que conprendan lo escrito y les guste   ,SALUDOS......


----------



## emeterio ospino

queridos amigos del foro  acepto el comentario pero teniendo en cuenta la potencia que se va a manejar tambien hay  que tener en cuentea  la clase de parlantes 
hice el comentario de acuerdo a lo que manejamos y por lo pronto el MTE es el que mejor a respondido a nuestras espectativa, no desmerito el avc pero no soporta grandes potencias por su sencibilidad.
comprobado en los pickop o equipo de alta potencia  contruido aca en barranquilla 

gracias


----------



## ialvega

Para los que saven, tengo un problema mejor dicho un problemon, desde hace unos años compre unos MTE de 15¨, el problema es el siguiente pense que era el amplificador que tennia pensaba que no los movia pero suenan bajito quiero saber o que alguien me informe que puede estar pasando, les cambie la bobina, el cono mejor dicho todo y sique lo mismo, le gradesco si alguien tiene conocimiento de lo que esta pasando.

bueno me pueda ayudar.

Gracias
Atte.

Ialvega


----------



## juan moscoso

Con respecto a su pregunta, puede ser que la potencia que entrega el amplificador que tiene no sea suficiente para mover estos parlantes, el amplificador de audio debe estar cerca o mejor, por encima de la potencia real del parlante, mire y nos cuenta.


----------



## ialvega

Gracias señor juan gracias por su respuesta, pero los he probado con una plata MTE que tiene 20 transistores, con otras plantas mas pero nada suenan bajitos, ¿que puede ser este daño?.

gracias

Atte,
Ialvega




juan moscoso dijo:


> Con respecto a su pregunta, puede ser que la potencia que entrega el amplificador que tiene no sea suficiente para mover estos parlantes, el amplificador de audio debe estar cerca o mejor, por encima de la potencia real del parlante, mire y nos cuenta.


----------



## juan moscoso

Hola Ialvega.

Ok, entonces debemos ver más afondo, nos debe dar más datos, por ejemplo: 

cuantos parlantes le pone al amplificador?
son de 8ohm, los ha medido?
qué tipo de conexión hace, serie - paralelo?
el cable que usa para la entrada de señal es de buena calidad?
el reproductor de mp3 o elemento de dónde saca la señal de audio funciona correctamente?

Bueno en fin, coméntenos mas acerca del sistema de audio que tiene, para ver si podemos llegar a una solución.


----------



## ialvega

Bueno la planta es de 20 transistores.

tengo 4 dos nipon american y los dod MTE pero mira los pongo a sonar solos los american audio y suenan bien, cuando pongo los MTE suena baijio, quito los MTE, pongo otros MTE iguales que me prestaron porque los compramos el mismo dia en la misma parte y suena fuerte y todo tanto solos como con los nipon american, el quipo funciona perfectamente todo esta bien conectado, tengo otras cajas y todo sale bien, conecto los parlante rojo con rojo y negro con negro, osea posotivo con positivo y negativo con necgativo de hay los empato y los conecto al amplificador eso es todo y gracias por la respuesta
chao



juan moscoso dijo:


> Hola Ialvega.
> 
> Ok, entonces debemos ver más afondo, nos debe dar más datos, por ejemplo:
> 
> cuantos parlantes le pone al amplificador?
> son de 8ohm, los ha medido?
> qué tipo de conexión hace, serie - paralelo?
> el cable que usa para la entrada de señal es de buena calidad?
> el reproductor de mp3 o elemento de dónde saca la señal de audio funciona correctamente?
> 
> Bueno en fin, coméntenos mas acerca del sistema de audio que tiene, para ver si podemos llegar a una solución.


----------



## TECKSOUND

Buenas Noches amigo Ialvega,  puede ser  3 cosas que este mal imantado casi no suele pasar pero puede que  le toco un par así, si tiene otro MTE igual no necesita instrumentación de precisión para salir de dudas, coloque el parlante boca abajo, tome una regla colóquela verticalmente en todo el centro del imán,  deslice un  tornillo, destornillador o pieza de metal cm a cm, mm a mm  y compare a cuantos cm se magnetiza, así de fácil parece tonto hacerlo pero así sabrá si está mal imantado, otra posibilidad sería que esta descentrado  por  0.5 mm el imán ya que el campo magnético debe ser asimétrico, o la mas comun una variacion en el SPL que puede ser ocasionada por la sensiblidad del Iman.

Cordial saludo. TECKSOUND.


----------



## ialvega

gracias amigo tecksound are la prueba para ver si esta mal imantado, si lo esta alguna sugerencia que hago, donde los llevo o no se gracias de nuevo por la respuesta.




TECKSOUND dijo:


> Buenas Noches amigo Ialvega,  puede ser  3 cosas que este mal imantado casi no suele pasar pero puede que  le toco un par así, si tiene otro MTE igual no necesita instrumentación de precisión para salir de dudas, coloque el parlante boca abajo, tome una regla colóquela verticalmente en todo el centro del imán,  deslice un  tornillo, destornillador o pieza de metal cm a cm, mm a mm  y compare a cuantos cm se magnetiza, así de fácil parece tonto hacerlo pero así sabrá si está mal imantado, otra posibilidad sería que esta descentrado  por  0.5 mm el imán ya que el campo magnético debe ser asimétrico, o la mas comun una variacion en el SPL que puede ser ocasionada por la sensiblidad del Iman.
> 
> Cordial saludo. TECKSOUND.


----------



## djwash

A que le llamas sonar bajito? Los has comparado con otro parlante similar?

La caja donde lo pusiste esta calculada para ese parlante? Ya que si no esta calculada no hay mas que hablar, fabrica una caja a medida y despues nos cuentas...

Por otro lado, que tiene que ver cuantos transistores tenga un amplificador con la potencia de salida? 

Si no das modelos, marcas, suena chistoso "20 transistores". 

Sabias que con dos transistores podes tener 11.250W RMS?


----------



## ialvega

si digo que suena bajito es por que lo hace y ya los he probado con otros parlantes.

la caja es una clon de una JBL modelo PRX525 y suena uffff.

que yo sepa no conosco un amplificador con 20 transistores de 50 watios, uno de los amplificadores que tenemos y que tambien lo hemos probado es una MTE USA-950 tiene 10 transistores por saluda.

el amplificador es un MTE USA-950 el parlante es de 15¨ MTE 2226h

a si sabia que con 2 transistores se puede optener esa potencia.

detodas maneras gracias por su respuesta.

y en espera de su otra respuesta y solucion.





djwash dijo:


> A que le llamas sonar bajito? Los has comparado con otro parlante similar?
> 
> La caja donde lo pusiste esta calculada para ese parlante? Ya que si no esta calculada no hay mas que hablar, fabrica una caja a medida y despues nos cuentas...
> 
> Por otro lado, que tiene que ver cuantos transistores tenga un amplificador con la potencia de salida?
> 
> Si no das modelos, marcas, suena chistoso "20 transistores".
> 
> Sabias que con dos transistores podes tener 11.250W RMS?


----------



## djwash

Pues la solucion a su duda ya se la di, pero debido a su escaces de conocimiento no pudo seguirme o interpretar mis palabras.

Es ridiculo mandar al diablo toda la ingenieria que esta detras del diseño de un amplificador y medir o comparar su potencia con la cantidad de transistores presentes en la etapa de salida, no hay relacion directa, un amplificador con 40 transistores de salida mal diseñado puede distorsione, arroje DC, emita humo, o ni amplifique.

NO es lo mismo decir esto:

"Tiene 20 transistores a la salida"

Me pregunto yo, que potencia puede manejar? a cuantos Ohm? Suponiendo que insista en los 20 transistores, que transistores son? que modelo? que marca? cuantos V tiene cada riel de alimentacion? es clase A, B, AB, D, H? todas? son originales los transistores? de cuantos VA es el transformador? es fuente lineal o smps? capacidad de filtro?

Que esto otro:

Maneja 600W RMS a 8 Ohm.    (punto) aunque no termina ahi el asunto, otra cuestion es la marca, puede que la potencia que diga no sea real.


Tambien es un tanto ridiculo o aventurado clonar una caja, usando materiales diferentes a los originales, alterando parametros sin saber que existen (T/S), usar un parlante de diferente o peor, de inferior calidad al original del modelo a clonar, usar cortes de frecuencia diferentes a los especificados, es como jugar a la loteria pero con menos suerte, el resultado puede ser medianamente bueno pero dificilmente igual al original.

El parlante se fabrica para un determinado uso, la caja se calcula por medio de los parametros T/S para obtener el mejor rendimiento del parlante.

El resultado puede ser ilogico, ya que no sigue la logica del diseño...

Si aun piensa que su invento suena bajito por una cuestion diferente a las antes mencionadas, puede que se le haya escapado algo o esta el en foro equivocado.

PD: No pude encontrar referencia alguna sobre ninguno de los modelos de amplificador ni parlante, en una pagina de MTE audio estan modelos similares pero no iguales, y la informacion brindada en ese sitio es pesima y deficiente.


----------



## mono pibe

Estoy de acuerdo con DJWASH, amigo los datos que se neSecitan para poder dar en tu problema,no somos adivino,con los datos se sacan conclusiones y sepuede dar una respuesta atu problema amigo , la idea noes discutir es solusionar problemas( confucio dijo silo olles lo olvidas silo lees lo entiendes silo practicas lo aprendes ) en este caso hay que haserlo para aprender todos ,te pregunto algo tu parlante no se daña ,porque sino susede esta mui bien himantado , la bobina de este parlante es cuatro capas senesesita un buen amplificador para mover estos parlantes pesados ,te recomiendo que pruebes con una 5050 de qsc o fabricas el UCD DE 1250WTS que suena duro ...brindame mas informacion para ayudar a tus problema   SALUDOS ..


----------



## ialvega

que diferencia de respuesta, gracias no habia contestado porque me parece que para responder algo no se necesita ofender a nadien pero bueno eso es cosa de los que segun saben, hasta el momento no conosco un amplificador de 20 transistores que no sea de pontencia pero bueno no se puede hacer nada.

mi llave mono pibe te digo una cosa tengo otros iguales y suenan perfectamente bien fuertes, por lo que me contesto un forista el parlante no esta bien imantado, quiero saber si hay alguna  solucion donde lo puedo imantar de nuevo claro si se puede.



mono pibe dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con DJWASH, amigo los datos que se neSecitan para poder dar en tu problema,no somos adivino,con los datos se sacan conclusiones y sepuede dar una respuesta atu problema amigo , la idea noes discutir es solusionar problemas( confucio dijo silo olles lo olvidas silo lees lo entiendes silo practicas lo aprendes ) en este caso hay que haserlo para aprender todos ,te pregunto algo tu parlante no se daña ,porque sino susede esta mui bien himantado , la bobina de este parlante es cuatro capas senesesita un buen amplificador para mover estos parlantes pesados ,te recomiendo que pruebes con una 5050 de qsc o fabricas el UCD DE 1250WTS que suena duro ...brindame mas informacion para ayudar a tus problema   SALUDOS ..


----------



## djwash

Si te ofendiste puede que sea tu problema, porque el no saber no tiene nada de malo mientras uno quiera aprender, en el mundo hay mucha gente que sabe mucho (no es mi caso) y gente que sabe porque lo escucho por ahi, saben de palabra, y van distorsionando los conceptos con el paso del tiempo, a tal punto que en algunos lugares dicen como tu "una potencia de 20 transistores", lo cual es totalmente ridículo por las razones antes mencionadas, y carece totalmente de fundamento técnico.

Es como decir "tengo un auto con 5 ruedas", o si alguien me pregunta que bicicleta tengo, le contesto "tengo una bicicleta azul", son frases que no indican absolutamente nada sobre lo que se habla.

Te invito a que nos expliques, o le pidas a alguien de inteligencia superior que nos ilumine con el concepto para medir la potencia de un amplificador en base a la guirnalda de transistores de salida.

En serio, estamos en un foro técnico, hay un nivel mínimo de conocimientos necesarios, no es que los novatos no sean bienvenidos, pero si les explicas las cosas como son y te hacen la contra y te insinúan que no dices la verdad...


Por otro lado, es posible que entre parlantes iguales hayan diferencias en la fabricación, como densidad de la araña, suspensión acústica, construcción de la bobina, peso del cono, y también es posible que haya perdido fuerza el imán, para eso lo deberás llevar a la fabrica, o al RMA, ya que la maquina que se usa para "imantar" el material solo la encontraras en la fabrica.

Puede tener diferencias en los parámetros T/S, los cuales depende de cada uno darle la importancia que merecen...


----------



## ADGASA2005

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> aldemarar dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> Una vez leei en Dopa que hay grandes fabricas que tienen varias lineas de producto con diferente nombre y calidad, por ejemplo si comparas un blastking un sound barrier serie SB, un eminence, un nippon america y un audio T, visualmente parecen ser el mismo parlante (bueno algunos de 15, 12 y 18) pero los diferencia la calidad de los materiales de construccion y el sello que llevan en el iman.
> 
> jesus torres: yo tenia 4 de esos WAT18100 18" 700W max en cajas cerwin vega clonadas AB36 y tenian un sonido tremendo, ahora los cambié por AVC de 18" de 1500W max que tambien son chinos pero son mejores que los supertone , no hay mucho presupuesto para comprar parlantes
> 
> Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jesus torre  como esta. jesus me gustaría  saber si tienes los planos o medidas del cerwin vega ab36  me interesan estoy armando un sonido..
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## Jhorman

HOla, Buen dia... estoy apunto de comprar un par de bajos de esta marca pero estoy dudando entre estos y los supertone de 18 tipo araña, el valor del supertone es de 190mil en cali y el tbx100 de 18" es de 270mil en Bgta... queria saber si alguien a probado el tbx q tal ? quiero armar unas cajas frontales

que me recomiendan, muchas gracias


----------



## Tacatomon

Estás a punto de hacer una mala inversión, si es que quieres comprar un "TBX100" en esa marca...

He aquí, el original 18TBX100: http://bit.ly/1vyBRyW

Saludos al foro.


----------



## Jhorman

Hola, gracias por sus respuestas! en cuanto podria conseguir el tbx de B&C... de otra manera seria mejor adquirir el supertone ? o que parlantes podrian recomendarme que sea masomenos de ese presupuesto (250mil)

estuve escuchando un 18 Pronext en la misma tienda y sonaban bn tambien son tipo araña..


----------



## Tacatomon

El precio del TBX100 ronda los $280USD, te toca convertirlo a tu moneda para saber aproximadamente el precio.

El TBX100 se desempeña bien en baffles tipo Reflex y se obtiene un excelente rendimiento en Horns e Híbridos.

Tendrás que hacer unas llamadas buscando distribuidores en tu ciudad, preguntando por la Marca B&C. Otras marcas de referencia es RCF con el L18P400 (Reflex y Horns) y el Eminence Omega Pro-18A (Solo Horns).

¡Saludos!.

PS: ¿A que te refieres con "Tipo Araña?. La "Araña" o Spider es el centrador interno, el "coso amarillo" que une el VoiceCoil con el cono y provee la mayor fuerza de suspensión del altavoz, por lo tanto, todos los altavoces son de "tipo araña".


----------



## Jhorman

me refiero a lo de tipo araña por su diseño (del chasis) asi me dijeron... adjunto una imagen. Igual quisiera saber entre estos dos cual me aconsejarian (supertone watt1895 o tbx100 chino) ya que no tengo presupuesto para parlantes de $500mil pesos colombianos, c/u..


y otra cosa que queria comentar... Tengo dos cajas con parlate de 15" Motech de 300W RMS con una unidad de titanio de 1" supertone de 250W RMS, para los medios. No tengo especificaciones de este parlante, pero al oido se nota que no pasa de los 3Khz por lo cual a alto volumen se escucha el brillo y bajo, y no unos medios definidos, abra algun parlante asequible de 15" que llegue a los 5khz o tendre que buscar unos de 12"?


muchas gracias, por su atenciòn


----------



## caojulio

Vivo en Cartagena y quiero conseguir un parlante 18 de 5000w pero no se donde lo consigo alguien sabe.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Un parlante de 5000w? No creo que exista un parlante con semejante aguante de potencia...un 18" de 1200w y unos 98db mete un lindo SPL eh...no se que estaras buscando,estaria bueno que expliques un poco que queres armar


----------



## caojulio

Yo te entiendo. Quiero armar algo que tumbe techo y busco un parlante que en su placa diga 5000w max poder aunque en realidad solo seria de 2500w rms

Yo te entiendo. Quiero armar algo que tumbe techo y busco un parlante que en su placa diga 5000w max poder aunque en realidad solo seria de 2500w rms



Yo te entiendo. Quiero armar algo que tumbe techo y busco un parlante que en su placa diga 5000w max poder aunque en realidad solo seria de 2500w rms



Yo te entiendo. Quiero armar algo que tumbe techo y busco un parlante que en su placa diga 5000w max poder aunque en realidad solo seria de 2500w rms

Esto es lo que busCo pero que diga 5000w y en cartagena


----------



## jose monti

estos se aguantan 3400 w 
Subwoofer Neodymio B&c Speakers 21 Pulgadas 3400w. 21 Sw 115
no llega a los 5000. pero anda serca


----------



## nasaserna

Son Buenos pero... si lo que quieres es tumbar el techo, no te recomiendo parlantes con imanes de neodimio, sobre todo si lo que quieres es darles muy duro, pues este material es muy sensible a las altas tempeaturas, que es inevitable si vas a abusar de ellos, en lo personal he tenido muy malas experiencias en parlantería con esos tipos de imán, casi todos luego de quemarse por exagerada potencia(obvio que se sobrecalentaron antes), no volvieron a ser los mismos incluso colocando los kits originales, pues pierden la capacidad magnética por calentamiento


----------

